# Found these on clearance at 5 below



## lovemymantisfriends (Jul 2, 2018)

Plan on drilling some holes for ventilation...but the are stackable drink dispensers$2 each.  So excited


----------



## Synapze (Jul 2, 2018)

Awesome! May I ask where you purchased them?


----------



## lovemymantisfriends (Jul 2, 2018)

Synapze said:


> Awesome! May I ask﻿﻿ ﻿where you purchased them?﻿


Five below.  Im not sure if they are all over the US, but we have them in IL.  everything is $5 and under, these happened to be 50% off.


----------



## BipedalApe (Aug 10, 2018)

I searched everywhere at the Five Below near me, and no luck


----------



## Orin (Aug 11, 2018)

What are the dimensions on those?


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 5, 2018)

Wait... A dollar store having a 50% off sale?!

?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 5, 2018)

Major said:


> Wait... A dollar store having a 50% off sale?!
> 
> ?


No, a 5 below store having a 50% off sale! 

It would be awesome if dollar stores did 50% off sales, though!   

- MantisGirl13


----------

